# مواد الطلاء والاصباغ تعاريف عامة



## abue tycer (30 يونيو 2010)

​​​​​
اولا:تعريف الاصباغ او الطلاء : هي سائل مركب يحتوي علي روابط ومذيبات وصبغات ملونه متعدده ومواد با سطه .تصبح طبقه رقيقه بعد ان تجف.

ثانيا: اقسام الاصباغ او الطلاء : 

تنقسم الاصباغ الي قسمين 
1-اصباغ ذات اساس مائي
2-اصباغ ذات اساس مذيب بترولي اقسامالاصباغ :: تنقسم الاصباغ الى قسمين 1- اصباغ مائيه تخفف بواسطة الماء 2- اصباغ زيتيه تخفف بواسطة المذيب البترولي (كيروسين /white spirit/xylene/).
1-الاصباغ المائيه :
وهي الاصباغ التي تستخدم الرابط الغروي مثل  MEPOLY VINYL ACETATE--POLYSTYRENE ACRYLIC --TERPOLYR ACRYLIC
وهي مواد رئسيه في تصنيفالصبغ .
اقسام الاصباغ المائيةكمايلي:
- اساسات مائيه اوليه: وهي تستخدم كاتسيس للاسطح قبل الدهان.وهيمهمه جدا لانها تمنع الرطوبه وتقوم بسد المسامات الموجوده علي الخرسانات .
-المعاجين المائيه : وهي تقوم بعمل تنعيم الاسطح الخرسانيه وكذلك بسد الشقوق والفجوات الموجوده علي الاسطح كذلك اخفاء عيوب التليس الاسمنتيه اذا وجدت.
-الصبغ المائي النهائي (كوجه نهائي):
صبغ مائي مطفي بدون لمعه—صبغ مائي نصف لمعه--صبغ مائي لماع100%
وهي تستخدم كوجه نهائي بعد الاساسات والمعجون
-الرشــــــات المائيه :هي عباره عن صبغ او طلاء مائي عالي اللزوجه يحتوي علي حبيبات الرخام مما يعطيه الشكل النهائي المتميز بخشونته الغير مستويه والمخربشه.
وهي ثلاث درجات(رشه ناعمه- ورشه وسط - ورشه خشن) وهي تعتمد علي مستوي حبيبات الرخام ودرجة خشونتها.
-العـــــوازل المائيه:وهي تستخدم لعزل الماء وهي اكثر ما تستخدم في اسطح المنازل او في المطابخ او في دورات المياه حتي تمنع تسرب المياه ولها طرق خاصه جدا في تركيبها في المباني لان اكثر العمال يجهلون طريقة عملها لذلك يحدث التسرب!!!!

بعض المصطلحات في علم الاصباغ : -

1-راتنجات أكريليكيه : هي راتنجات أصطناعيه علي شكل البلاستيك مصنعه من بلمره مركب اكرليكي مثل STYRENE ACRYLIC---POLY VINYL ACETATE.
2-اساس واقي :
وهو اساس يستخدم لمنع التفاعلات الكيميائيه والفزيائيه بين السطح وانظمة الطلاء او البويةالنهائيه مثل الماده القلويه الموجوده في الاسمنت من التفاعل مع الطبقه النهائيه من الصبغ.
3- الماده الرابطه:
هي الوسيط السائل لصبغ اوالبوية والذي يربط بين مكونات الصبغ الاخرى ويجعلها متجانسة .


الاصباغ اوالطلاء الــــــــــــــزيتيه:
هو الطلاء ذات الاساس البترولي (مذيب بترولي)مثل(الكيروسين/white spirit/xylene)
وهـــــي تستخدم الرابطالالكيدي(الراتنج) .
الطلاءالزيتيه تنقسم حسب نسبة الالكيد(الراتنج) فيها.
- طلاء زيتي لماع نسبة الالكيد من 50الى 60%.
- طلاء زيتي نصف لماعنسبة الالكيد من30الى 40%
- طلاء زيتي مطفي نسبة الالكيد من20الى 25%
وهي تستخدم كطلاء نهائي علي الاسطح الخراسانيه و الخشبيه والحديديه.

الاســــــــــــــاســــــــــــات : وهي مهمه جدا في تحضيرالسطح قبل الطلاء النهائي.وهي
-السلقون الاحمر و السلقون الرمادي :وهي تستخدم كاساس للحديد والاخشاب .
- اندير كوت برايمر ينامل:وهي تستخدم كاساس للخراسانه والاسطح الخشبيه.

الــــــــــــورنـــــــــيشات::extra126: 
هي طلاء شـــــــــفاف (لمـــاع او مطفي) يستخدم للخشاب كحمايه للوجه النهائي للطلاء يعطي لمسه جماليه في الاخشاب .

مـــــــن اهم صفات الاصباغ ومواد الطلاء الزيتيه مقاومتها للعوامل الجويه و قابله للغسيل وذات لمعان شديد ومن ابرز عيوبه االاصفرار وهو تغير اللون بعد مده من الزمن وخاصة اللون الابيض حيث يبدا يصفر بتدريج .لذلك انصح اي مشتري ان يأخذ االطلاء او الصبغ المائي الابيض اللماع المعروف بثبات اللون لمده طويله جدا ....................​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (4 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع مفيد عاشت الأيادي ..........


----------



## سان سان (16 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

